# domestic gas problem



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi, is there anyone out in mhf land with the relevant skill/knowledge that can inform me if the fumes coming from the 3 boilers directly below our landing window have any dangerous or health risks connected with them.

We live in a first floor flat with the boiler house directly under all of our rear facing windows and side facing as well.

We where experiencing some tiredness and mild headaches last November and reported that to the owners of the flats and they sent someone to check on the situation, there report said we are not in any danger or is there any health risk as the fumes exhausted by these vents would be rendered safe by the time they reach our windows 10 feet above.

Now after returning from Spain after 10 weeks and suffering no ill effects or mild headaches (except those self inflicted) we have now resumed the tiredness and mild headache syndrome once more.

When the wind is blowing in the right direction we can smell the fumes quite strongly and close the windows immediately, but this itself causes a problem as my wife suffers from Emphysema and we always leave our windows open day and night throughout the flat.

Is there a machine i can rent or purchase that will monitor these fumes so as i can keep records, or are we worrying unnecessarily and there is actually no danger from this type of vapour.

Bob


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you have a carbon monoxide detector in your van (you have, haven't you?!) then try placing it on your windowsill.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you asked the gas board to have a look ? I think you should.

There are very strict regulations about where outlets from boilers and gas appliances can be sited. They apply to motorhomes too.

Good advice about the carbon monoxide detector but get the gas board in asap.

G


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

The gas board may well want to bill you if you call them out and the boilers are operating within spec. (just a warning, not any comment) 

If you can arrange a blood test for the time you are feeling unwell this may show up any problems. 

The boilers should not be producing much CO if they are working properly - an industrial boiler is only permitted about 400 ppm of CO in its output, for example. There are strict rules for the placement of flues and the permitted distance from an opening window is less than 10ft. 

Don't be fixated on these flues as a cause for any health problems in case you miss another reason.

Good luck with finding a solution.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Fumes*

Greetings,

I would say that these exhausts are a concern for your health Bob, and I would take steps to have them checked out for yours and Barbara's safety, the mere fact that they are emitting fumes under your window and that you are both feeling poorley is a sign that something is wrong.

I am very susceptible to fumes after working in the motor trade for countless years and this would make me ill.

Chris and I have both had a chest infection for over three months, the culprit was the newly fitted gas fire in our lounge, I could smell some fumes but thought that they were with it being new. We had the fire checked and rectified by an engineer sent by the fires manufacturer, tomorrow we have Npower coming to carry out a gas safety check.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You might like to read this BBC page, particularly the part about "How it is prevented".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/conditions/carbonmonoxide1.shtml

I do not know the regulations about the actual distances etc but do believe this needs to be checked.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I am a registered nurse working as a Nurse Advisor for NHS Direct. In the light of what you have posted here and the syptoms you have posted I would be advising you that you need to be assessed for carbon monoxide poisoning. If you want to know more, have a look at http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Carbon...s/Introduction.aspx?url=Pages/what-is-it.aspx

If you are not convinced, ring NHS Direct on 0845 4647 and do it now, before you have irreversable health issues. There you will be assessed with a medical history being taken and I strongly suspect you will end up in A & E having a blood sample taken.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Flue positions

You may have to scroll down to Diag 34.

This diagram shows the minimum distance a flue can be situated from openings and walls. 
It will either terrify you or put your mind at rest.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I still think you should call in the gas board as soon as you can. 

I can't believe they would charge for this. It is in their interests to make sure your installation is safe as well. I suspect your landlords called in someone who said what they wanted them to say.

Wind conditions vary and it sounds as if your flues are sited in a place where the wind blows from the outlet to the window. The gas board have specialised instruments- smoke bombs and detectors and the like - to chekc this.

I take it you don't have a gas fire or gas boiler in the flat- or even a gas oven that burns with a sooty yellow flame ?

G


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you one and all for your input and recommendations, i do have a carbon monoxide monitor in the m/h and i shall get one now for the flat but i would like one that gave a visual reading as well as an audible one so i can keep precise records.

Getting a landlord to spend money on what may not be a problem (without proof) will be quite difficult.

Also if these symptoms keep on we will be along for a blood test real fast, in fact we both have appointments at the doctors in 4 days pre booked for our asthma test so i will bring it up then.

Regards

Bob


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

CO Monitor
This detector has a readout on it.
If your monitor goes off I would look inside your flat for the cause rather than out.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

For what it is worth, the landlord has by law to have all gas appliances checked and serviced every twelve months for compliance.

This includes any gas appliances in your flat and is not chargeable to the tenant.

Peter


----------

